

Five reasons why iPhone is still the best thing invented this year - nreece
http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1677329_1678542_1677891,00.html

======
mynameishere
Okay, those are the five marketing lines as to why I should purchase an
iPhone. Where are the reasons that it is the "best thing invented this year"?

Or, better still: Where are the reasons as to why it constitutes an invention
at all?

~~~
alaskamiller
From wikipedia:

An invention is an object, process, or technique which displays an element of
novelty.

------
sosuke
Does anyone else besides me think that the iPhone is not an invention?

------
tudorachim
Yup, they evolved _past_ the graphical user interface :).

